# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  همه چیز دربارهی رشته ی پرستاری - اتاق عمل و هوشبری ! و سایر رشته های علوم پزشکی

## digoxin

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید به تمامی کاربران سایت کنکور . این موضوع رو برای داوطلبان کنکور 

سراسری و مخصوصا داوطلبان کنکور ارشد علوم پزشکی و در واقع برای راهنمایی و پاسخ به سوالات 

شما عزیزان ایجاد کرده ایم ... و همچنین برای کسانی که به هر دلیلی به رشته مقطع تحصیلی لیسانس 

خود علاقه ندارند و میخواهند رشته ای با بازار کار مناسب انتخاب کنند 

.. دوستان عزیز به دلیل درس های سنگین و مشغله ی زیاد از پاسخگویی به سوالات شما عزیزان معذرویم و سوالات خود رو ر دیگر موضوعات انجمن مطرح کنید با تشکر

----------


## farinaz.ahvazi

سلام....من علاقه ی شدیدی به رشته ی اتاق عمل دارم..ایا این رشته بازار کار خواهد داشت؟؟؟؟

----------


## digoxin

> سلام....من علاقه ی شدیدی به رشته ی اتاق عمل دارم..ایا این رشته بازار کار خواهد داشت؟؟؟؟



سلام . رشته ی اتاق عمل بازار کار داره احتمالا تا 5 سال آینده همچنان بازار کار مطلوبی داره . قطعا این رشته مناسبه اما چند نکته رو باید متذکر شد در انتخاب این رشته :

1 : رشته ی اتاق عمل مناسب برای هر کسی نیست چون فقط و فقط در اتاق عمل باید کار کنید و در یک محیط استریل و در بسته ... 

2 : این رشته به تازگی ارشدش تاسیس شده و اگر شما قصد ادامه تحصیل به ارشد و دکترا رو داشته باشی دکترا که نداره و ارشدش هم سالی 10 نفر قبول میشه که خیلی سخته و حق شرکت در ارشد های پرستاری رو نداری بجز پرستاری ویژه و ویژه نوزادان اونم بعد از اینکه دو سال طرح رو در بیمارستان گذراندی 

3 : استخدام این رشته نسبت به هوشبری بهتره اما نسبت به پرستاری بسیار کمتر 

با توجه به مزایا و معایب میتونید مسیر درست رو انتخاب کنید ...

----------


## Suicide

مثل رشته های دبیری (فرهنگی ) به دانشجوهای رشته های پرستاری  هم حقوق تعلق میگیره؟

----------


## erfancrepsley

علاقه ی زیادی به رشته ی بیهوشی دارم آیا این رشته وضعیت خوبی دارد؟

----------


## mehdi.m

> مثل رشته های دبیری (فرهنگی ) به دانشجوهای رشته های پرستاری  هم حقوق تعلق میگیره؟


هه،نه بابا مگه الکیه؟پول هم ازت نمیگیرن لطف میکنن

----------


## mona_sh365

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید به تمامی کاربران سایت کنکور . این موضوع رو برای داوطلبان کنکور 
> 
> سراسری و مخصوصا داوطلبان کنکور ارشد علوم پزشکی و در واقع برای راهنمایی و پاسخ به سوالات 
> 
> شما عزیزان ایجاد کرده ایم ... و همچنین برای کسانی که به هر دلیلی به رشته مقطع تحصیلی لیسانس 
> 
> خود علاقه ندارند و میخواهند رشته ای با بازار کار مناسب انتخاب کنند 
> 
> .. هر گونه سوالی در رابطه با رشته های علوم  پزشکی دارید میتوانید در این تاپیک مطرح کنید .


میشه در مورد بازار کار کاردرمانی هم بگین؟

----------


## digoxin

> مثل رشته های دبیری (فرهنگی ) به دانشجوهای رشته های پرستاری  هم حقوق تعلق میگیره؟



خیر حقوقی تعلق نمیگیره ولی میتونید در دوران دانشجویی شیفت بگیرید

----------


## digoxin

> علاقه ی زیادی به رشته ی بیهوشی دارم آیا این رشته وضعیت خوبی دارد؟



کارشناسی هوشبری کار بسیار راحت تری نسبت به پرستاری و اتاق عمل دارد و پرستیژ کاری بالاتری هم دارد ولی بر خلاف این مزایا استخدام کمتری دارد ولی بازار کار این رشته همیشه برای فارغ التحصیلان توانمند این رشته وجود داره . معایب دیگه ی این رشته اینه که ارشد نداره هوشبری و به درخواست متخصصین بیهوشی ارشد و دکترای این رشته حذف شده

----------


## digoxin

> میشه در مورد بازار کار کاردرمانی هم بگین؟



بله حتما ... رشته ی کاردرمانی یک رشته ی توانبخشی محسوب میشه و رشته های توانبخشی مثل . فیزیوتراپی و  کاردرمانی و ممدکاری اجتماعی هستند که بازار کار این رشته ها چندان مطلوب نیست . ولی از بین این رشته ها فیزیوتراپی از همه بهتره . کار درمانی درواقع بازار کار محدود تری داره و یک رشته ی کمتر شناخته شده در میان رشته های علوم پزشکیه ه من توصیه میکنم اگر هدفی دارید بر روی رشته های توانبخشی نگذارید . البته فیزیوتراپی با بقیه فرق دارد و نسبت به بازار کار از کاردرمانی و مدد کاری بهتر است ولی در صدر این جدول رشته هایی همچون اعضای مصنوعی و بینایی سنجی و شنوایی شناسی هستند که از بازار کاری به مراتب بهتر از فیزیوتراپی برخوردارند .

----------


## arash12345

بینایی سنجی به نظر تو بازار کار داره وبا چه رتبه ای می تونی قبول بشی

----------


## Forgotten

سلام

تاپیک بسیار خوبیه و از استارتر ممنونم 

لطفا درباره مراحل رشته ی چشم پزشکی ( طول دوران تحصیل و ...) بگید و همچنین از راه های درامدی چشم پزشک ها هم بگید مثلا مطب و بیمارستان و ... 

درباره بازار کار این رشته و میزان درامد یک چشم پزشک تاپ در ماه هم بگید 

خیلی ممنون

----------


## digoxin

> بینایی سنجی به نظر تو بازار کار داره وبا چه رتبه ای می تونی قبول بشی



صرفا بازار کار داشتن یه رشته مهم نیست ... باید در اون رشته مهارت هم داشته باشی . مثلا لیسانس های کامپیوتر بیکارترین ها هستند ولی از بین اونها کسانی هستند که درامد های چند صد میلیونی در ماه دارن بخاطر اینکه کار کردن رو بلدن !!!!! 

رشته ی بینایی سنجی نسبت بازار کار خوبی داره و میتونی در مطب یه چشم پزشکبه سنجش میزان بینایی افراد بپردازی ... رتبه ای حدود 2000 تا 7000 میخواد که 7000احتمالا زاهدان قبول بشه

----------


## digoxin

> سلام
> 
> تاپیک بسیار خوبیه و از استارتر ممنونم 
> 
> لطفا درباره مراحل رشته ی چشم پزشکی ( طول دوران تحصیل و ...) بگید و همچنین از راه های درامدی چشم پزشک ها هم بگید مثلا مطب و بیمارستان و ... 
> 
> درباره بازار کار این رشته و میزان درامد یک چشم پزشک تاپ در ماه هم بگید 
> 
> خواهش میکنم : 
> ...



پزشکی عمومی 7 سال و گذراندن طرح عمومی 2 سال و تخصص چشم پزشکی 4 سال .و گذراندن طرح تخصص هم جای خود و فوق تخصص یا فلوشیپ مثلا قرنیه و ... هم چندین سال طول میکشه 
احتمالا درامد بسیار بالایی در انتظار فارغ التحصیلان چشم هست ... کهبستگی به عملکرد خودت از 100میلیون تا 1 میلیارد در ماه متغیره

----------


## Forgotten

> پزشکی عمومی 7 سال و گذراندن طرح عمومی 2 سال و تخصص چشم پزشکی 4 سال .و گذراندن طرح تخصص هم جای خود و فوق تخصص یا فلوشیپ مثلا قرنیه و ... هم چندین سال طول میکشه 
> احتمالا درامد بسیار بالایی در انتظار فارغ التحصیلان چشم هست ... کهبستگی به عملکرد خودت از 100میلیون تا 1 میلیارد در ماه متغیره


طرح دقیقا چیه ؟ 
یعنی یه نفر از 18 سالگی بکوب بخونه تازه از 31 سالگی شروع به کسب درآمد میکنه ؟

----------


## digoxin

> طرح دقیقا چیه ؟ 
> یعنی یه نفر از 18 سالگی بکوب بخونه تازه از 31 سالگی شروع به کسب درآمد میکنه ؟


طرح یعنی بری توی بیمارستان کار کنی . 31 سالگی ؟؟؟؟؟ حداقل 35 سالگی

----------


## Forgotten

> طرح یعنی بری توی بیمارستان کار کنی . 31 سالگی ؟؟؟؟؟ حداقل 35 سالگی


پس تا 35 سالگی باید از کجا پول بیاره زندگی کنه ؟ نکنه تا اون موقع باید با پول باباش زندگی کنه ؟  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## digoxin

> پس تا 35 سالگی باید از کجا پول بیاره زندگی کنه ؟ نکنه تا اون موقع باید با پول باباش زندگی کنه ؟


35 سالگی در صورتیه که بدون وقفه قبول بشی که معمولا اینطور نیست . و تا 40 سال هم میره در خوشبینانه ترین حالت . اره توی دوران دانشجویی وضع اقتصادی خوبی نخواهی داشت . باید خودت کار کنی با مدرک پزشکی عمومی

----------


## bahman seraj

> پس تا 35 سالگی باید از کجا پول بیاره زندگی کنه ؟ نکنه تا اون موقع باید با پول باباش زندگی کنه ؟


بعدش متخصص میشی پول خوبی درمیاری زحمات پدر و مادرتم جبران میکنی 
شاید تا دوسال اول بشه کار کرد ولی بعدش نتنها وقت سرخاروندن نخواهی داشت بلکه حوصله کار کردن هم نخواهی داشت حتی اگه نیمه وقت باشه در ضمن تداخل زمانی کلاس و کار هم هست

----------


## meh.75

دو سال اخر پزشکی که میگن کارورزیه همون طرح یا فرق دارن باهم؟در ضمن برای فارغ التحصیلان پزشکی سربازی هم هست،اون طرح بجای سربازی حساب میشه یا باید بعد فارغی بریم سربازی؟؟

----------


## AM24

کسی که خبر داره یه پرستاربا لیسانس تو شهر بزرگ حداکثر چند میتونه حقوق داشته باشه؟؟
اگه ارشد یا دکترا بگیریم چقد تو حقوق فرق میکنه؟؟؟

----------


## digoxin

> کسی که خبر داره یه پرستاربا لیسانس تو شهر بزرگ حداکثر چند میتونه حقوق داشته باشه؟؟
> اگه ارشد یا دکترا بگیریم چقد تو حقوق فرق میکنه؟؟؟



با سلام . حقوق تمامی پرستاران در سراسر کشور در بیمارستان های دولتی یکسان هست و بستگی به تعداد شیفت ها داره . به این ترتیب که حداقل حقوق برای کسانی که فوق دیپلم دارند 1 میلیون و پانصد و برای لیسانس های هوشبری و پرستاری و اتاق عمل 1 میلیون و هشتصد و فوق لیسانس ها مقداری بیشتر هست . بستگی به تعداد اضافه کار و بیمارستان دولتی و خصوصی که در اون کار میکنی داره . 
با احتساب اینکه در یک بیمارستان دولتی و یه بیمارستان خصوصی کار کنی همزمان . نهایتا 4 میلیون تومان حقوق خواهی داشت ...
و اگه ارشد باشی از تدریس و کار بالین همزمان حداکثر 5  میلیون تومان درامد داشته باشی . و اگه دکترای پرستاری باشی احتمالا دانشگاه بهت حقوق کافی بده و دیگه نیازی به کار بالینی نداری

----------


## digoxin

> کسی که خبر داره یه پرستاربا لیسانس تو شهر بزرگ حداکثر چند میتونه حقوق داشته باشه؟؟
> اگه ارشد یا دکترا بگیریم چقد تو حقوق فرق میکنه؟؟؟


اگه بخاطر حقوق و پول میخوای بیای پرستاری بیخیال شو چون پولی توش نیست و رشته و کار بسیار سختیه . اینطور نیست که به راحتی 5میلیون تومان در ماه درامد داشته باشی .

----------


## AM24

> اگه بخاطر حقوق و پول میخوای بیای پرستاری بیخیال شو چون پولی توش نیست و رشته و کار بسیار سختیه . اینطور نیست که به راحتی 5میلیون تومان در ماه درامد داشته باشی .


داداش کل رشته های تجربی کار سختی دارن ولی خوب من میخواستم پزشکی بخونم (پزشکی هم کار آسونتری نسبت به پرستاری نداره)ولی نشد ویه ماجراهایی سرم اومد که مجبورم برم پرستاری.

----------


## digoxin

> داداش کل رشته های تجربی کار سختی دارن ولی خوب من میخواستم پزشکی بخونم (پزشکی هم کار آسونتری نسبت به پرستاری نداره)ولی نشد ویه ماجراهایی سرم اومد که مجبورم برم پرستاری.



اشتباه میکنی پزشکی سخت نیست اصلا کارش . قراره بشینی توی یه اتاق و مریض ویزیت کنی و دست به سیاه و سفید نمیزنی و شاید در طول دوران تحصیل یک بار هم رگ نگیری . اما پرستاری باید تا جون داری کار کنی حتی بعضی موقع ها در شرایط اضطراری هم باید پزشک باشی هم پرستار . و وقتی بیماری تصادفی میارن دیگه نمیشه دست روی دست گذاشت و باید هم به عنوان پزشک باشی هم پرستار مخصوصا بیمارای تصادفی بین جاده ای .

----------


## AM24

> اشتباه میکنی پزشکی سخت نیست اصلا کارش . قراره بشینی توی یه اتاق و مریض ویزیت کنی و دست به سیاه و سفید نمیزنی و شاید در طول دوران تحصیل یک بار هم رگ نگیری . اما پرستاری باید تا جون داری کار کنی حتی بعضی موقع ها در شرایط اضطراری هم باید پزشک باشی هم پرستار . و وقتی بیماری تصادفی میارن دیگه نمیشه دست روی دست گذاشت و باید هم به عنوان پزشک باشی هم پرستار مخصوصا بیمارای تصادفی بین جاده ای .


ادم به هرچیزی علاقه داشته باشه لذت میبره من به بیمارستان وکارهای پزشکی علاقه دارم.یه سوال دیگه من بیشتر دوست دارم تو اتاق عمل باشم یه چیزی شنیدم که برای رفتن به اتاق عمل باید یه دوره بگذرونی میشه بگی این کار چه جوری میشه؟؟

----------


## amin dehghan

> اشتباه میکنی پزشکی سخت نیست اصلا کارش . قراره بشینی توی یه اتاق و مریض ویزیت کنی و دست به سیاه و سفید نمیزنی و شاید در طول دوران تحصیل یک بار هم رگ نگیری . اما پرستاری باید تا جون داری کار کنی حتی بعضی موقع ها در شرایط اضطراری هم باید پزشک باشی هم پرستار . و وقتی بیماری تصادفی میارن دیگه نمیشه دست روی دست گذاشت و باید هم به عنوان پزشک باشی هم پرستار مخصوصا بیمارای تصادفی بین جاده ای .


بستگی به تخصص فرد داره
شاید حرف شما برای رادیولوژی درست باشه اما هرگز برای ارتوپدی و خیلی تخصص های دیگه صحیح نیست

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## digoxin

> بستگی به تخصص فرد داره
> شاید حرف شما برای رادیولوژی درست باشه اما هرگز برای ارتوپدی و خیلی تخصص های دیگه صحیح نیست
> 
> Sent from my LG G3


من منظورم پزشک عمومی بود . رادیولوژی که بخور بخوره . مابقی تخصص ها مثل جراحی پلاستیک و یا بیماری های داخلی واقعا زیاد کار میکنن .

----------


## digoxin

> ادم به هرچیزی علاقه داشته باشه لذت میبره من به بیمارستان وکارهای پزشکی علاقه دارم.یه سوال دیگه من بیشتر دوست دارم تو اتاق عمل باشم یه چیزی شنیدم که برای رفتن به اتاق عمل باید یه دوره بگذرونی میشه بگی این کار چه جوری میشه؟؟


داداش اصلا نیاز به گذراندن دوره نیست . اگه پرستاری خونده باشی در صورت تمایل و مهارت میتونی اتاق عمل کار کنی . اما اتاق عملی ها به هیچ وجه نمیتونن توی بخش ها کار کنن مگه به عنوان یه بخیه زن توی اورژانس . هوشبری ها هم اصلا نمیتونن خارج از اتاق عمل کار کنن

----------


## AM24

میشه درباره ارشد داخلی جراحی و پرستاری ویژه و بقیه گرایش ها توضیح مختصری در باره کارش بگی

----------


## reza1375

> اشتباه میکنی پزشکی سخت نیست اصلا کارش . قراره بشینی توی یه اتاق و مریض ویزیت کنی و دست به سیاه و سفید نمیزنی و شاید در طول دوران تحصیل یک بار هم رگ نگیری . اما پرستاری باید تا جون داری کار کنی حتی بعضی موقع ها در شرایط اضطراری هم باید پزشک باشی هم پرستار . و وقتی بیماری تصادفی میارن دیگه نمیشه دست روی دست گذاشت و باید هم به عنوان پزشک باشی هم پرستار مخصوصا بیمارای تصادفی بین جاده ای .


چرا همه رشته پرستاری رو میکوبن ولی هر ساله تعداد زیادی میرن همین رشته.؟؟
بنظرم قریب ب هشتاد درصد رشته های تجربی ک کار براشون بعد فوق دیپلم هست کارشون با مریض هست حالا انواع مریض مثه تصادفی ها..

تاپیک خوبیه و شروع کردی کارت درسته :Yahoo (11): 

میشه درباره رادیولوژی یا پرتوشناسی ی سری توضیحات بدی ؟؟(بعد چ مقطعی میشه رفت سرکار چ بیمارستان دولتی چ خصوصی؟..حقوقش برا شروع کار چقدره؟؟واسه طرح حقوق میدن  :Yahoo (21): ...اگه از پزشکی بریم تخصص داره ؟؟؟ و چیزایی ک خودت میدونی رو بگو :Yahoo (1): ...
بازم ممنون

----------


## digoxin

> میشه درباره ارشد داخلی جراحی و پرستاری ویژه و بقیه گرایش ها توضیح مختصری در باره کارش بگی



من داخلی و جراحی هستم . بسته به دو هدف هیئت علمی شدن و کار بالین باید ارشد رو انتخاب کنی . ارشد پرستاری ویژه نیاز به گذراندن 2 سال طرح داره همچنین ارشد اورژانس و پرفیوژن یا درواقع پرستار پمپیست قلب . رشته های ویژه برای بالین تربیت میشن و رشته های جراحی و سالمندی و کودکان و روانپرستاری و جدیدا توانبخشی برای تدریس و بالین تربیت میشن .

----------


## digoxin

> چرا همه رشته پرستاری رو میکوبن ولی هر ساله تعداد زیادی میرن همین رشته.؟؟
> بنظرم قریب ب هشتاد درصد رشته های تجربی ک کار براشون بعد فوق دیپلم هست کارشون با مریض هست حالا انواع مریض مثه تصادفی ها..
> 
> تاپیک خوبیه و شروع کردی کارت درسته
> 
> میشه درباره رادیولوژی یا پرتوشناسی ی سری توضیحات بدی ؟؟(بعد چ مقطعی میشه رفت سرکار چ بیمارستان دولتی چ خصوصی؟..حقوقش برا شروع کار چقدره؟؟واسه طرح حقوق میدن ...اگه از پزشکی بریم تخصص داره ؟؟؟ و چیزایی ک خودت میدونی رو بگو...
> بازم ممنون


متاسفانه رشته ی رادیولوژِی رو حتی اگر تا دکترای تخصصی بری هرگز به عنوان متخصص رادیولوژِی محسوب نمیشی و فقط برای تدریس آموزش میبینی . مثل رشته ی تغذیه که تا دکترا میخونی اما حق تجویز یه داروی ساده رو هم نداری . در صورتی که اگه پزشکی عمومی خونده باشی با چند واحد تغذیه میشی متخصص تغذیه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

حقوق رادیولوژی برابر با سایر لیسانس هاست و کمی کمتر از پرستاری ولی خطر این رشته بسیار زیاده .... و من پیشنهاد میدم این رشته رو بیشتر روش فکر کنی . از لحاظ حقوق با پرستاری برابری میکنه .

----------


## AM24

> من داخلی و جراحی هستم . بسته به دو هدف هیئت علمی شدن و کار بالین باید ارشد رو انتخاب کنی . ارشد پرستاری ویژه نیاز به گذراندن 2 سال طرح داره همچنین ارشد اورژانس و پرفیوژن یا درواقع پرستار پمپیست قلب . رشته های ویژه برای بالین تربیت میشن و رشته های جراحی و سالمندی و کودکان و روانپرستاری و جدیدا توانبخشی برای تدریس و بالین تربیت میشن .


مگه با ارشد پرستاری میشه هیت علمی شد؟؟؟
شما امتحان لیسانس به پزشکی دادید؟

----------


## digoxin

> مگه با ارشد پرستاری میشه هیت علمی شد؟؟؟


آره با ارشد پرستاری میشه عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی شد ...

----------


## AM24

شما درباره امتحان لیسانس به پزشکی خبری دارید؟؟؟
منم به زودی باشما هم کار مشم انشالاه
درضمن شما سراسری خوندید یا ازاد؟

----------


## digoxin

> مگه با ارشد پرستاری میشه هیت علمی شد؟؟؟
> شما امتحان لیسانس به پزشکی دادید؟




به امید آزمون لیسانس به پزشکی وارد هیچ رشته ای نشو . من نه هدف من استاد تمام شدن دانشگاه و تاسیس خانه ی سالمندان هست . و یا دفتر خدمات پرستاری

----------


## digoxin

> شما درباره امتحان لیسانس به پزشکی خبری دارید؟؟؟
> منم به زودی باشما هم کار مشم انشالاه
> درضمن شما سراسری خوندید یا ازاد؟



عرض کردم که بیخیال این آزمون شو ... این آزمون فقط توسط دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران برگزار میشه و سالانه 10نفر پذیرش میشن با شرایط بسیار سخت و آزمونی بسیار سخت از علوم پایه ی دانشجویان پزشکی ... که قبولی در آزمون سراسری بسیار راحت تر از لیسانس به پزشکیه ... 

ان شا الله که موفق باشی همکار محترم ! 
ممن لیسانسمآزاد بودم و ارشد دولتی هستم

----------


## AM24

> عرض کردم که بیخیال این آزمون شو ... این آزمون فقط توسط دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران برگزار میشه و سالانه 10نفر پذیرش میشن با شرایط بسیار سخت و آزمونی بسیار سخت از علوم پایه ی دانشجویان پزشکی ... که قبولی در آزمون سراسری بسیار راحت تر از لیسانس به پزشکیه ... 
> 
> ان شا الله که موفق باشی همکار محترم ! 
> ممن لیسانسمآزاد بودم و ارشد دولتی هستم


اینم آخرین سوالم شما کدوم آزاد میخوندید؟؟؟
چون یکی به من گفت اگه آزاد بخونی چون سوادت پایین میشه دیگه نمیتونی بری دولتی ارشد بخونی برا همین پرسیدم

----------


## digoxin

> اینم آخرین سوالم شما کدوم آزاد میخوندید؟؟؟
> چون یکی به من گفت اگه آزاد بخونی چون سوادت پایین میشه دیگه نمیتونی بری دولتی ارشد بخونی برا همین پرسیدم




همچین حرفی صحت نداره و بسیار خنده داره . من رتبه ی 2 امسال بودم در گرایش داخلی و جراحی و الان علوم پزشکی تهران هستم . بسیاری از دوستان که لیسانس علوم پزشکی میخوندن مجاز به انتخاب رشته نشدن و سواد و علم هر کسی به خودش بستگی داره . نوع دانشگاه تاثیر زیادی در سطح علمیت نداره ....
شما آزاد قبول شدی ؟

----------


## digoxin

> اینم آخرین سوالم شما کدوم آزاد میخوندید؟؟؟
> چون یکی به من گفت اگه آزاد بخونی چون سوادت پایین میشه دیگه نمیتونی بری دولتی ارشد بخونی برا همین پرسیدم



دانشگاه آزاد کدوم واحد قبول شدی  ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## AM24

> دانشگاه آزاد کدوم واحد قبول شدی  ؟؟؟؟؟


آزاد تبریز
رتبم به سراسری تبریز میرسید ولی اونموقع شرایط مساعد بود برای پشت کنکور به خاطر اون نزدم

----------


## MaHsa 95

سلام میشه راجع به رشته تغذیه هم توضیح بدین و اینکه با دکترای تغذیه میشه مطب یا ... زد؟

----------


## AM24

> سلام میشه راجع به رشته تغذیه هم توضیح بدین و اینکه با دکترای تغذیه میشه مطب یا ... زد؟


با لیسانس هم میشه مطب باز کرد

----------


## digoxin

> سلام میشه راجع به رشته تغذیه هم توضیح بدین و اینکه با دکترای تغذیه میشه مطب یا ... زد؟



سلام . لیسانس تغذیه میتونه مطب مشاوره تغذیه باز کنی که چندان درامد مطلوبی نخواهد داشت و مردم معمولا به متخصص یا دکترای علوم تغذیه مراجعه میکنن تا مشاور اما اگه کارتو بلد باشی و با همون لیسانس هم مشهور باشی درامدت از دکترای تغذیه هم بیشتر خواهد بود همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره . اما فارغ التحصیلان این رشته از رشتشون راضی نیستن بخاطر اینکه بعد از اینکه طرحشون در بیمارستان تموم میشه بیکار میمونن

----------


## digoxin

.. دوستان عزیز به دلیل درس های سنگین و مشغله ی زیاد از پاسخگویی به سوالات شما عزیزان معذرویم و سوالات خود رو ر دیگر موضوعات انجمن مطرح کنید با تشکر

----------

